# How long to pass the placenta?



## thehorselover (Feb 8, 2012)

I had a doe kid this morning. Baby was born about 8:20. Everything seemed to go very well. She cleaned him he nursed and I left them for a bit to bond. It is now 2:00 and she has still not passed the placenta. This is only my second goat born here and the only one I have been here for. When should I start to worry about her not passing it?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I would be worrying if I were you. Is there any placenta hanging out? She's probably started to tighten up in there and the longer you wait the harder it's going to be.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

24 hours after birth.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Is it possible you missed it? My goats seem to pass the placenta pretty quickly then gobble it up...  If you were gone for even 10 or 15 minutes I think that would be enough time for your doe to get rid of it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I know it's gross to us but, the placenta contains stem cells that help heal the mother's body.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is gross, my husband about gags when he see's it.


----------

